# Hoby's 1st birthday today



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

It's my birthday, I am one year old today, 
I know some fun is coming my way.

We're hiking out to see some birds and some bees,
Jogging down the service road by the Big Oak Trees.

Carrying a stick I totally feel at ease,
Out into the field you can feel the breeze.

We will be sitting on the deck as the sun goes down,
maybe later I will see you around.

I know that one year old means I am a big shot now,
Watch out for me I am Hoby. Holy Cow!

Team Hoby


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Woo-hoo Hoby!!! Happy 1st birthday handsome!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Hoby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Look at that transformation from a pup! So handsome. The poem was lovely

Happy Birthday, Hoby!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Hoby!! Hope you enjoy your walk and wishing you a great day.
(love the poem)


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hoby!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

The second picture looks fun,
for a big, handsome, lucky number one!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Thank you*



Gretchen said:


> The second picture looks fun,
> for a big, handsome, lucky number one!


Thank you all for a Happy Birthday wish for Hoby.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I dig the name. Happy birthday Hoby!


----------

